# Matt's Crab Cookie Jar



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey everyone. Well after drooling over all the planted bowls here I finally decided to start one. My bowl just got here today so nothing is in it yet, but it will be soon. I stumbled across this bowl on ebay on thought it was really cool because it's design had this type of enviroment in mind. They called it an Ecolarium, "An enclosed life cycle", by Anchor Hocking. I think they flopped and quit making it, but the idea was there. I thought I would provide the instructions for set-up just because I found them cool and a couple of pictures of the tank. The price was about average for a 2 gallon bowl. However, shipping added another $12 so it came to roughly $30. I didn't care because it came with a lid which would help with the dry start. Anyways here's some pics.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

NICE
so you are going to try those micro crabs like you planned right? let us know how they do when you get them. I dont expect to see them in here for a couple of months though


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to give them a try. Msjinkzd actually has them now, but it'll probably be a couple of months before I'm ready for them. I already asked her and she said that they should do pretty good in there so hopefully they'll work out. Now I just need to figure out which plants to put in there. I'm thinking crypts, a sword, and some stems. I'm going to try and do mostly plants that can handle mid level lighting.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I found the instructions amusing =]


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

xjasminex said:


> I found the instructions amusing =]


Yeah....I especially like the system start-up section. Feed the fish twice and voila...a balanced eco-system. I'm not sure why this thing didn't take off:hihi:


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yea...me too....looks like a cookie jar too!


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

easy...that's my cookie jar fish tank your talking about


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, sorry my bad! =]


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Say more about the micro crabs. What are they, any links to pics? Hmmm....

sox


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Ha ha, nice journal title....=]


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

sockfish said:


> Say more about the micro crabs. What are they, any links to pics? Hmmm....
> 
> sox


I haven't kept micro crabs yet so this will be a first for me. From my understanding they have similar tank requirements as RCS, and are about the same size. They seem pretty cool to me so I thought I would give it a try. A couple of the power sellers here carry them pretty often. Here's a link that I found that seems to be pretty informative. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=60 . If any else can shed a little more light it would be appreciated.



xjasminex said:


> Ha ha, nice journal title....=]


....yeah i hate to admit it, but it really does look like a cookie jar...so I thought I'd own it.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a crabby cookie jar! Reminds me of my glass pumpkin candy jar. Updates?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw something just like this at Michaels today. Excited to see what you do with yours.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

xenxes said:


> That's a crabby cookie jar! Reminds me of my glass pumpkin candy jar. Updates?


That's awesome. I wish I could've seen it with the lid. I really liked the shape of it. To bad the kitty got it.



atom said:


> Saw something just like this at Michaels today. Excited to see what you do with yours.


I'm going to try and keep it as cheap as possible. I still haven't figured out how I want the layouot. I plan on adding the crabs after I flood it. Here's a quick list of the flora i plan on putting in there until then. If anyone thinks any of these won't work out please let me know.
anubias nana "petite"
Echinodorus 'Paul Kloecker'
Bacopa Monnieri
Downoi
Narrow Microsword
Ludwigia Red (i had one stem that was barely hanging on in my rip)


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Whoa. Cool. But sorta close to having a jar of spiders. I'll stay tuned for the pics when you're up and running! Thanks for the link!

sox


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

It's been awhile since I posted an update. I had some stems that I was growing up while I waited on the Florida Aquatic order from gordonrichards, but that fell through so I went and picked up some plants locally. Once I added them I flooded the bowl. I have about 4 differnent stem plant, dwarf sag, anubias nana, and crypt wendtii, and I'm boiling a cool piece of DW I found the other day. No fauna yet, but I'm sure I'll add some soon. Let me know what you think. By the way how long should I wait until I add some crabs?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the way the shape of the bowl magnifies what's inside!


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

nice! i am getting microcrabs this week from msjinkzd! they will join my Ebi tank community.... which is just 2 RCS, 2 otos, and 1 mystery snail for now (i can't decide/commit to what kind of shrimp i want to keep - super tigers or CRS or painted fires/sakuras??!). scape looks good. can't wait to see more!


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments



junko said:


> I love the way the shape of the bowl magnifies what's inside!


Yeah I really like how it does that too. I'm really hoping once I add some critters it'll magnify them as well. The only problem is if your trying to look at something real close it messes with your eyes. I find myself having to back away to gain my focus again.





pedropete said:


> nice! i am getting microcrabs this week from msjinkzd! they will join my Ebi tank community.... which is just 2 RCS, 2 otos, and 1 mystery snail for now (i can't decide/commit to what kind of shrimp i want to keep - super tigers or CRS or painted fires/sakuras??!). scape looks good. can't wait to see more!


I think I'll probably get mine from her as well, but I'm going to try the local auction here in Atlanta. I've never been and it's only held twice a year so hopefully I can find some. I may add some shrimp too for movement because I don't think the crabs will be that active, but we'll see. Good luck with your crabs


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow - the Bacopa in this looks terrific. Such a great bowl!


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool planted bowl, can't wait to see the crabs! Miracle grow organic potting mix can be used as a substrate?


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

what did you put on top of the organic potting mix? it looks great.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice looking bowl!


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I'm really happy with how it's turning out. I checked my wood last night and it's ready so I'll be adding it tonight. I'll be sure to update with some pics.



> Cool planted bowl, can't wait to see the crabs! Miracle grow organic potting mix can be used as a substrate?


Yeah Miracle grow organic potting mix is pretty common. I don't think you can use the regular stuff, but the organic is the norm around here. I can't wait to get crabs? LOL....that sounds terrible.



> what did you put on top of the organic potting mix? it looks great.


The gravel is some left over Ion Brick that I got from Hydrophyte awhile back. I'm pretty sure he still has some and at one time he had several other colors that looked real nice. He has an active thread over in the power seller section.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

*The driftwood has arrived*

Just thought I would update with a couple pics of the driftwood that I added. I really can't believe I found this at the park:biggrin: Oh yeah...can anyone tell me when a good time to add the crabs would be? Enjoy the pics...


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

The gravel is some left over Ion Brick that I got from Hydrophyte awhile back. I'm pretty sure he still has some and at one time he had several other colors that looked real nice. He has an active thread over in the power seller section.[/QUOTE]
Thanks, jotting it down for future reference. That is one awesome looking crab bowl. I assume you'd let it full cycle before you put them in. (Have lost track where you are in that.) You definitely have the plants for them. Ask Jason Patterson. He has some.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

normally after the plants in the bowl start to have a huge growth spurt you can add fauna, at least thats what I and a few others found out with bowls... up until that time, they are still developing root systems and have not matured in the new environment... for me it was about a month... I added shrimp very early personally on my first bowl though and then I was doing daily water changes for 2 weeks.....


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome...that's the answer I was looking for. I'm guessing I'll be ready in about another week. The dwarf sag is growing quickly and the wendtii is starting to take off. The stems haven't shot up yet, but I feel like they will soon. I'll probably order some crabs next week. I'm thinking of starting with about 6 crabs. Do ya'll think that would be to many?


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh! I've been waiting to see how this turns out, can't wait to see the micro crabs--nice work!

sox


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics and plants.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Sox and GM. I'm really enjoying this little project. I can't wait to add the crabs. I'll probably order about 5 from msjinkzd and hopefully have them in the tank by next Friday. I've noticed some brown algae forming on the glass and on some plants so I added an olive nerite today. 

Does anyone know if Dwarf Sag can grow emersed? The reason I ask is that mine appears to have to different leaf shapes. The slinder grass looking ones are growing well and shooting to the top. The broader ones seem to be dying back which would make sense if those were emersed leaves (fingers crossed). I'm really hoping that's why they are dying.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

*I got crabs...yaaaaaa!!!!*

The crabs have arrived. I ordered 5 crabs from msjinkzd and she was very generous and sent 8. They're sooo rad!!!:biggrin: Anyways I put them in there new home and they have settled right in. I'm not sure what breeding behavior looks like, but I did see two them them huggin bellies (weird). Here's the some pics of the packaging and the crabbies in there new homes.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

aren't they awesome?! i have really enjoyed the 3 i got from her! 1 disappeared in my tank, but it's heavily planted, so i'm assuming he's just hiding. one brown one is always out after dark crawling over my moss-wrapped driftwood, feeding on little bits of things (i'm assuming). the 3rd one i have in a planted bowl, and it is whiter and less active, but still interesting to watch! i hope you enjoy your new additions!


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

They really are cool. I sat with in front of the tank with a little lite shining through the back (tried to simulate dusk) for like an hour last night watching them. They really move around alot once the lights go out. I came home today and I could only find about 4 of them so the others must be hiding. I didn't think a round bowl could have hiding places, but apparently it does. The one thing I did notice today was that the tank appears a little dirtier today. The leaves seem like they have dirt on them and I feel like I have some hair algae now. I'm not sure if they're connected in some way, but I'm keeping an eye on it. Do crabs eat algae?


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

omg, all i can think about is the movie Arachnophobia. But cool tank!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

sweet crabs. you dont hear that too often outside of the aquarium hobby lol
FW crabs are interesting. I'm familiar with some SW ones as I keep them, but fully aquatic FW crabs are definitely something.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah this was probably the only time in my life where I thanked someone for crabs. They do remind me of water spiders, but I'm cool with that. On another note does anyone elses dwarf sag grow all over the place. I have little plants popping up from all different areas of the tank. That thing is growing like a weed.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

normal for dwarf sag, shoots out runners everywhere, you have to cut the runners or move them if you want to keep it out of an area...


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah that stuff sends out shoots everywhere. I wish there was a way to cut out the runners without stirring up the potting mix. I'm thinking I may do a rescape soon. I'm not real satisfied with the look this one has. I'll probably transfer all the inhabitants to my riparium until it's up and running again. I dont' know...what do ya'll think?


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

that looks like a lot of fun. now that you have the crabs in there for a while, how's the magnifying effect?


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

The magnifying effect works pretty good when they aren't hiding. I've found that if I lower the light behind the bowl it kind of simulates the sun going down and they start moving. They're really cool to watch when they're out, but I may add a couple shrimp for movement.

I wish I had a good enough camera to take a picture of this, but my bowl was pearling like crazy today. The dwarf sag had a steady stream of bubbles flowing from it along with the bacopa and the rotala. The crazy part is it's just sitting in the windowsill with very little direct light. This bowl is out of control. It's a giant jungle in there. I'll try to update with some pics later.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Very crabby and very awesome! First time I've seen those little guys. Did you mention what light you're using? Are you running a heater?


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool! I really want some of these crabs. Where did you get them. I can't seem to fins any


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's some nice crabs.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

How are the crabs doing?


----------



## Steve13209 (Dec 29, 2015)

Matt, 
Thanks for the post, including the original instructions. I used to have this Ecolarium and it worked perfectly for 5-6 years with multiple generations of fish. Then I decided to clean it out and restart and everything died! The jar eventually got a crack and I had to get rid of it. Anyway, I just bought another similar jar and want to to start again. I am intrigued by the crabs.


----------

